# Many Say IRS Fines Cheaper Than Health Insurance.



## WhatInThe (Jan 4, 2016)

Although just another version of the same story, this time from the NY Times many flatout admit that the IRS fines cheaper than buying insurance. Some might fall between the cracks and others even with insurance won't be to use their plans because of costs. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/04/u...n-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0

Every time someone or organization gets an exemption or delay in ACA mandates so should the individuals. Individuals as usual wind up paying for the big guy in this case union or corporate cadillac plans among other things.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 4, 2016)

Well.... so long as people are 100% certain they will not need major medical treatment.. they should just go ahead and cancel their insurance..pay the fine and take their chances.

But I hear tell emergent heart surgery can run into the hundreds of thousands of dollars... and cancer treatment can top $1 million.   I'd rather not be penny wise and pound foolish.   kwim?


----------



## imp (Jan 4, 2016)

kwym, definitely. Nonetheless, the debacle my wife underwent during her first year under Obamacare  made us take pause to consider taking the penalty this year. But, we did not. Come next December, she will turn 65, no longer need be involved.   imp


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes  Thank GOD for Medicare!


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 4, 2016)

YES!  If it weren't for Medicare and my Advantage plan, I'd still be in constant pain with my old hips and in a wheelchair.  I could not have afforded to have them replaced with my old 80/20 insurance -- 20% of close to $200,000 is still an awful lot of money.


----------

